# Need a good tumbler



## AlexD (May 12, 2013)

Anyone want to tumble these two? Looking for prices around $15-$20. They do have very small chips, or at least one does, but no cracks. []


----------



## T (May 13, 2013)

if them 2 is all you have i could do them for you, can not take on any more big orders, 20 dollars each and shipping,all the scratches and rubs ,pits ,dings ,will still be there , i will try to get all the stain off,bout 20 days to fix them,  there might be somebody up your way that cleans ,i dont no of anybody,thanks glenn


----------



## AlexD (Jun 9, 2013)

Had my friend Bamabottles tumble them. Here's the results!


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 17, 2013)

> Had my friend Bamabottles tumble them. Here's the results!


 
 But gee, Glenn, thanks for offering (says Alex).


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2013)

I know a BAD tumbler


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I know a BAD tumbler


rick l


 RICK:Let it go. I am so sorry I put you bottles in the dryer instead of ,my tumbler...I admit I was in the wrong but that was 1981..I was high on..EVERY THING THEN AND DRUNK!! SORRY SORRY !![&o] HEY TO MY CREDIT they did come out[in pieces] nice and warm..and though I glued the wrong pieces to the wrong bottles they did look like a piece of art..crappy art..but art!! Kinda like a work of "PIECE CASSO'S" !JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOl yes hes that stupid []


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2013)

THAT IS BAD/SAD!!   Jamie[]


----------

